

Show HN: Spacing Effect, Taking things to Long term memory - meadhikari
https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.bigfootsoftwares.note

======
rahimnathwani
This looks cool and I will try it out.

I'm curious: have you tried out Anki and Memrise? Both of these have free
Android apps, sync progress to a central server and, more importantly, have
pre-made and/or user-submitted 'decks' for common languages and texts.

Did you build this because you wanted something simpler, or were they missing
an essential feature?

EDIT: I see from the last of the screenshots shown in Google Play, that you
have a neat feature: show me a notification about a word that I'm ready to
practice (or about to forget). Anki and Memrise don't do this, although
Memrise will occasionally remind you to come back.

